# Strasbourg concentration camp



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi all some photo's of our last trip in france about 20mins drive from the camp is a French aire with electric hookup 8 places 6euros a night G.P.S -N48.27.150.E7.11.935 site name- ROTHAU in vicariousbooks from oct-mar it's free most of the French resistance fighters were inter gated here then a bullet in the back of the neck we believe it's the only German death camp on French soil the other prisoners worked to death in near by quarry very moving place  NATZWELER-STRUTHOF


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Known as the Natzweiler concentration camp.
We found it by accident about 15 years ago when camping in Odernai with our caravan.
We were just out for a run about when we spotted the manicured hedges and stopped to look over at the hillside below. Didn't know what it was at first but finally worked it out from the double gates and barbed wire.

We were particularly moved by the photgraphs of the arctic views of the hillside while the prisoners built their own camp where many of them were to die. These were in one of the few buildings still preserved from the time.
The boiler house /oven area was found to be the place that some of the brave women radio operators of the SOE were killed and disposed of.
It's a sad, sad place to visit as are all the concentration camps.

For anyone interested there's more information here:
http://www.scrapbookpages.com/natzweiler/SOEagents.html


----------

